# Custody and out of state



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

Alright...Where do I start. First off, you all have been amazing. I am in the beginning stages of my divorce but it is coming along. So thank you for all of your help.

I have a question. I am 31 years old. I have a daughter with my soon to be ex wife. I am a disabled vet. I am also going to school full time. I have and will always try to be the best father as possible. I grew up out of state, therefore all of my family is out of state. All my friends from the military are out of state as well. I am stuck where I am without family, without friends, without anybody. I am dieing here.

I recently was asked by my best friend and his wife, if I would like to move in with them and find a place in their area. I am moved by there request. I just dont know if I should. If I did I would be much happier, but I wouldn't be able to see my daughter. I dont know what to do. I watch her 5 days a week, as well as the main financial supporter of my soon to be split family. I dont mind paying child support, I just dont think it is the right thing to do. My daughter is by far more important than I. What should I do. Should I make myself happy or stay here be miserable but make sure my daughter has a father.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't ditch your daughter. Hang around and work out the divorce... then figure out how to get happy. One thing at a time. Or go for full custody?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Dont make any rash decisions now because you are feeling low. Your daughter should be your first priority. You do not have to move far away to get yourself back on track again.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

How old is your daughter? Frequency of visitation is more critical at a younger age than it would be with a teen who understands dad needs some help.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I was at a low, really depressed. All my friends were back home getting together, kind of put me in a mood. My daughter is young, I cant do that to her, maybe in 10 years but definitely not right now. Not even an option.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If you watch her the majority of the time, why don't you go for full custody and take her with you?


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

It would be doing the same thing to her, as if I was to leave. She needs her mother too.


----------

